# Blackmoor Wednesday 17th September



## richart (Aug 11, 2014)

Looking to make up two teams of four for a Society Challenge at Blackmoor, on Wednesday 17th September.

Format is fourball better ball stableford. Bacon rolls and coffee on arrival, 18 holes golf, and two course carvery afterwards. Cost Â£40 per person which includes prizes. Tee off from 8.30.

I have provisionally made up one team, so looking for four players to make up another team. First come first served, and may need a couple of reserves. The two teams will be in competition with each other, so should be good for a bit of banter.

Any questions just ask. Check out the website in my signature if you do not know the course, or where it is.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 11, 2014)

Put me down as a strong possibility :thup:


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 11, 2014)

Ditto, a strong possibility. I've nothing planned, and plenty of holiday.


----------



## richart (Aug 11, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Put me down as a strong possibility :thup:
		
Click to expand...




murphthemog said:



			Ditto, a strong possibility. I've nothing planned, and plenty of holiday.
		
Click to expand...

The makings of a strong team.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 11, 2014)

richart said:



			The makings of a strong team.
		
Click to expand...

I'd like to as well if I can nearer the time


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 11, 2014)

Apologies for not getting back to you Rich, I'll check holiday situation tomorrow and let you know.

Should be OK as long as I get to tee off on the last 3 holes


----------



## Leftie (Aug 11, 2014)

Just what you guys wanted to hear ................

Leftie is definitely available and raring to go.


Watch them all drop out now with feeble excuses 



BTW Rich, after you and Jeremy's somewhat humilitating defeat at your gaff against Lord Smiffy and me, have you sorted a day yet for another try at a course somewhere near Bexhill?

:fore:


----------



## richart (Aug 12, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Apologies for not getting back to you Rich, I'll check holiday situation tomorrow and let you know.

Should be OK as long as I get to tee off on the last 3 holes  

Click to expand...

 You are my hero after those last three holes Gordon.



Leftie said:



			Just what you guys wanted to hear ................

Leftie is definitely available and raring to go.


Watch them all drop out now with feeble excuses 



BTW Rich, after you and Jeremy's somewhat humilitating defeat at your gaff against Lord Smiffy and me, have you sorted a day yet for another try at a course somewhere near Bexhill?

:fore:
		
Click to expand...

 Jeremy has been on holiday for the last two weeks Roger, but back now so will sort out a date.:thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 12, 2014)

All sorted Rich, I'm in. Is it you, me, Homer's love child and 'Slasher' Nash?


----------



## richart (Aug 12, 2014)

drive4show said:



			All sorted Rich, I'm in. Is it you, me, Homer's love child and 'Slasher' Nash? 

Click to expand...

 Slasher can't play, think he has run out of balls  but Smiffy can.:thup:


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 12, 2014)

I've had my holiday signed off, so should now be ok for this.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 12, 2014)

richart said:



			Slasher can't play, think he has run out of balls  but Smiffy can.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nice one, hope Smiffy can stay awake, long day for him......bless


----------



## richart (Aug 12, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			I've had my holiday signed off, so should now be ok for this.
		
Click to expand...

 You are in Chris.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 13, 2014)

I've got a bed for the night Gordon.
I always perform better after a good nights sleep.
Must remember to put my teeth in though.....


----------



## Fish (Aug 13, 2014)

Room for a little one?


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 13, 2014)

All filled up or room for another little one?


----------



## richart (Aug 13, 2014)

We have got two teams of four, but I will speak to the  Club to see if we can have a third team

So far the following have shown interest :

Richart
Therod
Smiffy
Drive4Show

Swinger
Liverpoolphil
Murphthemog
Chrisd

Leftie
Fish
Paperboy


----------



## wookie (Aug 13, 2014)

Another entry for team 3 here please


----------



## richart (Aug 13, 2014)

richart said:



			We have got two teams of four, but I will speak to the  Club to see if we can have a third team

So far the following have shown interest :

Richart
Therod
Smiffy
Drive4Show

Swinger
Liverpoolphil
Murphthemog
Chrisd

Leftie
Fish
Paperboy  
Wookie
		
Click to expand...

  Updated


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 13, 2014)

I think you should limit it to good looking players.
That rules Fish, Murph, Gordon and Chrisd out for starters.
Leftie is borderline, and I'm even a little concerned for the organiser if I'm honest.
I'll come back to you if I get any more good ideas.


----------



## richart (Aug 13, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			I think you should limit it to good looking players.
That rules Fish, Murph, Gordon and Chrisd out for starters.
Leftie is borderline, and I'm even a little concerned for the organiser if I'm honest.
I'll come back to you if I get any more good ideas.
		
Click to expand...

 Your input is always appreciated.:thup:

Will you be putting your teeth in to play ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 13, 2014)

Will confirm with work on Friday Rich but got plenty of holiday left :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey Rich if anyone drops out count me in definite.
So put me down as first reserve if you get 3 teams in,thx.
That should boost the looks.


----------



## Fish (Aug 13, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			I think you should limit it to good looking players.
That rules *Fish*, Murph, Gordon and Chrisd out for starters.
Leftie is borderline, and I'm even a little concerned for the organiser if I'm honest.
I'll come back to you if I get any more good ideas.
		
Click to expand...

I 
	
 in your general direction sir :smirk:


----------



## richart (Aug 13, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Hey Rich if anyone drops out count me in definite.
So put me down as first reserve if you get 3 teams in,thx.
That should boost the looks.

Click to expand...

 Will do Tony.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 13, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			That should boost the looks.

Click to expand...

Errrr.........I don't think so


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 13, 2014)

I have my own teeth - does that rule me out


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 13, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I have my own teeth -
		
Click to expand...

Carry on posting the way you do and you won't have them for much longer


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 13, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Carry on posting the way you do and you won't have them for much longer


Click to expand...


:rofl:

Brilliant that's another new keyboard I need 

I can't believe all those nasty things people have said about you


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 13, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I can't believe all those nasty things people have said about you 

Click to expand...

Believe it mate.
I'm a right tosser


----------



## Fish (Aug 13, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Carry on posting the way you do and you won't have them for much longer


Click to expand...

Post of the week.  

I'm still waiting for a Christmas to bring me my 2 front teeth


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 13, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Believe it mate.
I'm a right tosser
		
Click to expand...

Enioy your pancakes then


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 13, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Enioy your pancakes then 

Click to expand...

Pancakes!! I can manage them without my teeth in.
Love 'em.


----------



## richart (Aug 13, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Pancakes!! I can manage them without my teeth in.
Love 'em.
		
Click to expand...

In case you forget your teeth will tell the chef to liquidize your carvery.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Aug 13, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			I'll come back to you if I get any more good ideas.
		
Click to expand...


I'll check back here at Christmas then!!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 13, 2014)

I go out for the evening and come back to all this slander  

Gotta love this forum  






PS.....I turned down a day's modelling to play with you lot  :ears:


----------



## richart (Aug 13, 2014)

drive4show said:



			I go out for the evening and come back to all this slander  

Gotta love this forum  






PS.....I turned down a day's modelling to play with you lot  :ears:
		
Click to expand...

 Can you still get Airfix kits ?


----------



## chrisd (Aug 13, 2014)

drive4show said:



			PS.....I turned down a day's modelling to play with you lot  :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Toby Jugs?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 15, 2014)

Time off work confirmed :thup:


----------



## richart (Aug 15, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Time off work confirmed :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Good man.:thup:


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 19, 2014)

Rich, whats the dress code for the food afterwards?

Holiday granted, looking forward to playing the course again!! It beat me up in a few places last time :thup:


----------



## User20205 (Aug 19, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			Rich, whats the dress code for the food afterwards?

Holiday granted, looking forward to playing the course again!! It beat me up in a few places last time :thup:
		
Click to expand...

It's fancy dress mate, with a super hero theme.

I'm going as Wonder Woman. Rich is gonna be the hulk. Not sure about the rest.:thup:


----------



## Swinger (Aug 19, 2014)

therod said:



			It's fancy dress mate, with a super hero theme.

I'm going as Wonder Woman. Rich is gonna be the hulk. Not sure about the rest.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I thought they were joking last time but did pack my catwoman outfit just in case. Was a really good laugh.


----------



## Swinger (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm thinking of Where's Wally this year.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 19, 2014)

Swinger said:



			I'm thinking of Where's Wally this year.
		
Click to expand...

Pink Panther suit is on order :thup:


----------



## Swinger (Aug 19, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Pink Panther suit is on order :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You'll fit right in Phil, nice to see people getting in the spirit of things. :thup:

Only one or two didn't join in last year and boy did they regret it!


----------



## User20205 (Aug 19, 2014)

Swinger said:



			I'm thinking of Where's Wally this year.
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Pink Panther suit is on order :thup:
		
Click to expand...


No,no,no it's not obscure 1970's cartoon characters, it's super heroes, the fellas at blackmoor take this seriously!!

Don't listen to them paperboy, cartoons are a no. There were some pretty hefty fines last time. 

I believe the x men characters are still available, unless you can persuade your 4 ball to go as the fantastic 4??


----------



## richart (Aug 19, 2014)

therod said:



			No,no,no it's not obscure 1970's cartoon characters, it's super heroes, the fellas at blackmoor take this seriously!!

Don't listen to them paperboy, cartoons are a no. There were some pretty hefty fines last time. 

I believe the x men characters are still available, unless you can persuade your 4 ball to go as the fantastic 4??

Click to expand...

True the team that went as Whacky Races got huge fines, though I thought Penelope Pitstop looked rather hot.:thup:


----------



## Swinger (Aug 19, 2014)

I always thought that being pretty much invisible with that outfit was a super power, and one day could rid the world of an evil of some description. I will bow to your superior knowlegde on this though Nick. 

Do we know if Tank Girl is still available? I'd like to wear her.


----------



## User20205 (Aug 19, 2014)

Swinger said:



			I always thought that being pretty much invisible with that outfit was a super power, and one day could rid the world of an evil of some description. I will bow to your superior knowlegde on this though Nick. 

Do we know if Tank Girl is still available? I'd like to wear her.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds ok:thup:  I believe Mary Poppins has gone though. Smiffy got in there first. 


I may have to change my outfit, the pointy Wonder Woman bra is a bit chafey.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm going as Tinky Winky  :thup:


----------



## Fish (Aug 20, 2014)

I'll come as Robin :smirk:


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm thinking I could rock the ninja turtle look.


----------



## Fish (Aug 20, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			I'm thinking I could rock the ninja turtle look.
		
Click to expand...

Here's a Turtle lane just for you :smirk:


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 20, 2014)

To think I ask a simple geniune question 

I'll just bring my suit in case


----------



## User20205 (Aug 20, 2014)

Paperboy said:





To think I ask a simple geniune question 

I'll just bring my suit in case 

Click to expand...

Which one?  Spider-Man !? Or the green lantern??


----------



## richart (Aug 20, 2014)

Smart casual guys. Jacket and ties not required. You will need to bring a towel (for showers not dining room !)

Please note as previously advised I have been given two teams, but will have to wait to see if I can get a third team. Depends on numbers, but fingers crossed. Will keep everyone advised, but it would be good if I can get everyone to confirm they can play. Don't want to end up with two and a half teams.


----------



## Fish (Aug 20, 2014)

richart said:



			Smart casual guys. Jacket and ties not required. You will need to bring a towel (for showers not dining room !)

Please note as previously advised I have been given two teams, but will have to wait to see if I can get a third team. Depends on numbers, but fingers crossed. Will keep everyone advised, but it would be good if I can get everyone to confirm they can play. Don't want to end up with two and a half teams.

Click to expand...

I have this still firmly in my diary, a favourite course of mine, I wonder why


----------



## User20205 (Aug 20, 2014)

Fish said:



			I have this still firmly in my diary, a favourite course of mine, I wonder why 

Click to expand...

I don't know mate, I've forgotten. It must be about 10 minutes since you mentioned it.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 20, 2014)

Definitely up for it Rich


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 20, 2014)

richart said:



			Smart casual guys. Jacket and ties not required. You will need to bring a towel (for showers not dining room !)

Please note as previously advised I have been given two teams, but will have to wait to see if I can get a third team. Depends on numbers, but fingers crossed. Will keep everyone advised, but it would be good if I can get everyone to confirm they can play. Don't want to end up with two and a half teams.

Click to expand...

Yes can still play


----------



## Leftie (Aug 20, 2014)

Still available Rich.  :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 20, 2014)

Yep I'm still in :thup:


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 20, 2014)

Holiday booked and agreed!!!


----------



## Swinger (Aug 20, 2014)

I believe the appearance fee has been sorted now so happy to confirm my presence on said day. Many thanks Rich.


----------



## wookie (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm all good


----------



## User20205 (Aug 21, 2014)

You'll be pleased to hear I've settled on 'the flash' and I am coming :thup:


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm still good for this.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 21, 2014)

Yep I'm in and I'll make a donation to the charity of his choice if Phil wears an Everton shirt.  :thup:


----------



## richart (Aug 21, 2014)

Players :

Richart
Drive4show
Therod
Smiffy
Swinger
Liverpoolphil
Murphthemog
Chrisd (?)
Leftie
Fish
Wookie
Paperboy
Pokerjoke

Just need Chrisd to confirm now, and I can then sort out teams, and speak to the club about a third one.


----------



## User20205 (Aug 21, 2014)

richart said:



			Players :

Richart
Drive4show
Therod
Smiffy
Swinger
Liverpoolphil
Murphthemog
Chrisd (?)
Leftie
Fish
Wookie
Paperboy
Pokerjoke

Just need Chrisd to confirm now, and I can then sort out teams, and speak to the club about a third one.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't it 241 day for the over 75's at the multiplex in ashford.  I expect he's half way through 'on golden pond' .  I guess he'll  be on at 3ish after his afternoon lie down


----------



## richart (Aug 25, 2014)

therod said:



			Isn't it 241 day for the over 75's at the multiplex in ashford.  I expect he's half way through 'on golden pond' .  I guess he'll  be on at 3ish after his afternoon lie down 

Click to expand...

 I think someone should wake him, he has been asleep for three days. CHRIS.


----------



## rosecott (Aug 25, 2014)

richart said:



			Players :

Richart
Drive4show
Therod
Smiffy
Swinger
Liverpoolphil
Murphthemog
Chrisd (?)
Leftie
Fish
Wookie
Paperboy
Pokerjoke

Just need Chrisd to confirm now, and I can then sort out teams, and speak to the club about a third one.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't interested in this thread but have just been idly scanning it and noticed you have 13 names for 3 teams. How does that work?


----------



## richart (Aug 25, 2014)

rosecott said:



			Wasn't interested in this thread but have just been idly scanning it and noticed you have 13 names for 3 teams. How does that work?
		
Click to expand...

 12 players and one reserve.


----------



## rosecott (Aug 25, 2014)

richart said:



			12 players and one reserve.
		
Click to expand...

Should have been obvious as several of the named players are not in the first flush of youth.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 25, 2014)

rosecott said:



			Should have been obvious as several of the named players are not in the first flush of youth.
		
Click to expand...

And the rest of us will refuse to play with Smiffy when we see his outfit


----------



## richart (Aug 25, 2014)

drive4show said:



			And the rest of us will refuse to play with Smiffy when we see his outfit  

Click to expand...

 You never know we might get lucky and it throws it down so Smiffy has to put his waterproofs on.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 26, 2014)

Pm sent yesterday Rich. Sorry for delay, fell asleep in cinema for three days watching "On golden pond" !


----------



## Swinger (Aug 26, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Pm sent yesterday Rich. Sorry for delay, fell asleep in cinema for three days watching "On golden pond" !
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a porno?


----------



## User20205 (Aug 26, 2014)

Swinger said:



			Sounds like a porno?
		
Click to expand...


Ooh it's very rude, download it off the netflicks thingy you youngsters use, judge for yourself :thup:


----------



## Swinger (Aug 26, 2014)

I found it on Flicknet!


----------



## richart (Aug 31, 2014)

Good news I can get three teams in to the event.

Two teams will represent the Forum and the third one will represent the Mariners Golf Society.

Golf Monthly Team A  

Smiffy
Chrisd
Leftie
Murphthemog

Golf Monthly Team B

Swinger
Drive4Show
Paperboy
Fish

Mariners Golf Society

Richart
Therod
Liverpoolphil
Wookie

Reserve : Pokerjoke

Format is 4 ball better ball, so each team will need to pair up. I imagine each pair will play with a pair from another Society. I will see if I can get the Mariners to play with one of the Golf Monthly teams.

The Mariners obviously have the strongest team, as well as being the youngest, fittest, and best looking.:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 31, 2014)

richart said:



			Good news I can get three teams in to the event.

Two teams will represent the Forum and the third one will represent the Mariners Golf Society.

Golf Monthly Team A  

Smiffy
Chrisd
Leftie
Murphthemog

Golf Monthly Team B

Swinger
Drive4Show
Paperboy
Fish

Mariners Golf Society

Richart
Therod
Liverpoolphil
Wookie

Reserve : Pokerjoke

Format is 4 ball better ball, so each team will need to pair up. I imagine each pair will play with a pair from another Society. I will see if I can get the Mariners to play with one of the Golf Monthly teams.

*The Mariners obviously have the strongest team, as well as being the youngest, fittest, and best looking.:thup:*

Click to expand...

:whoo::thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 1, 2014)

I've never been in an "A" team before!!
Not even when I was at school.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 1, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			I've never been in an "A" team before!!
Not even when I was at school.
		
Click to expand...

School???       You actually did school Smiffy??


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 1, 2014)

chrisd said:



			School???       You actually did school Smiffy??   

Click to expand...

Yes Chris. Believe it or not, I'm quite intelligent!


----------



## richart (Sep 1, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			I've never been in an "A" team before!!
Not even when I was at school.
		
Click to expand...

 Your Captain mate.:thup: If you win you will need to make a speech.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 1, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Yes Chris. Believe it or not, I'm quite intelligent!


Click to expand...

Quite!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 1, 2014)

richart said:



			Your Captain mate.:thup: If you win you will need to make a speech.

Click to expand...

Cushty!!!!!
I'll include some of my better jokes.
That will knock the gits bandy


----------



## Swinger (Sep 1, 2014)

Is The Fish Captain of Team 'B'? Got a feeling there is more a chance that he will be making a speech guys!!


----------



## chrisd (Sep 1, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Cushty!!!!!
I'll include some of my better jokes.
That will knock the gits bandy
		
Click to expand...

My apologies - if I'd known that you were the Captain I wouldn't have been so rude!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 1, 2014)

Swinger said:



			Is The Fish Captain of Team 'B'? Got a feeling there is more a chance that he will be making a speech guys!!
		
Click to expand...



I sense a side bet coming on


----------



## Swinger (Sep 1, 2014)

Smiffy said:





I sense a side bet coming on
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't like to speak on behalf of my team mates but I would think a little wager on the day could add to the entertainment!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 1, 2014)

Swinger said:



			I wouldn't like to speak on behalf of my team mates but I would think a little wager on the day could add to the entertainment!
		
Click to expand...

As long as we leave "longest drive" out of the equation, I reckon we could sort something out


----------



## Swinger (Sep 1, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			As long as we leave "longest drive" out of the equation, I reckon we could sort something out


Click to expand...

Ok, but only if we make it a scratch event!

Ice bucket challenges on the 18th for the losers with a donation to H4H!!?


----------



## chrisd (Sep 1, 2014)

Swinger said:



			I wouldn't like to speak on behalf of my team mates but I would think a little wager on the day could add to the entertainment!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure that Leftie and I would be happy to see if there's anything left out of our pensions that week!


----------



## Swinger (Sep 1, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I'm sure that Leftie and I would be happy to see if there's anything left out of our pensions that week!
		
Click to expand...

That kind of talk won't make me feel sorry for you on the course!

I'm far too busy out there feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## Fish (Sep 1, 2014)

Swinger said:



			I wouldn't like to speak on behalf of my team mates but I would think a little wager on the day could add to the entertainment!
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Fish (Sep 1, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I'm sure that Leftie and I would be happy to see if there's anything left out of our pensions that week!
		
Click to expand...

You know where you'll find sympathy...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 1, 2014)

Swinger said:



			Ice bucket challenges on the 18th for the losers with a donation to H4H!!?
		
Click to expand...

Oh Lordy  

Can we just make it team captain that does this?


----------



## chrisd (Sep 1, 2014)

Fish said:



			You know where you'll find sympathy...

Click to expand...

........... and after we nursed you round Cooden!


----------



## richart (Sep 1, 2014)

Swinger said:



			Is The Fish Captain of Team 'B'? Got a feeling there is more a chance that he will be making a speech guys!!
		
Click to expand...

 No you are. We will have an interpreter on hand when you make your speech.


----------



## Swinger (Sep 1, 2014)

richart said:



			No you are. We will have an interpreter on hand when you make your speech.

Click to expand...

Something that bleeps out any non PC words would be advisable.


----------



## richart (Sep 1, 2014)

Smiffy said:





I sense a side bet coming on
		
Click to expand...

 The Mariners will be happy to take your money. Cash only though.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 2, 2014)

richart said:



			The Mariners will be happy to take your money. Cash only though.

Click to expand...

Sub? I demand a meeting with the manager.


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 2, 2014)

I may have too drop out, if Pokerjoe is still ok too play. Then I'll just drop out, sure he posted before me anyway :thup:


----------



## richart (Sep 2, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Hey Rich if anyone drops out count me in definite.
So put me down as first reserve if you get 3 teams in,thx.
That should boost the looks.

Click to expand...

 The Manager says sub !!

But if Paperboy can not play you are in Tony.:thup:


----------



## richart (Sep 2, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			I may have too drop out, if Pokerjoe is still ok too play. Then I'll just drop out, sure he posted before me anyway :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Sorry to hear that paperboy, but hopefully Pokerjoke will not weaken the B team too much.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 2, 2014)

richart said:



			Sorry to hear that paperboy, but hopefully Pokerjoke will not weaken the B team too much.

Click to expand...

I know your joking mate.
Even if I weaken the team the boost on the looks stakes counter acts that.
Im in if Paperboy cant play.


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 2, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			I know your joking mate.
Even if I weaken the team the boost on the looks stakes counter acts that.
Im in if Paperboy cant play.
		
Click to expand...

Your in mate, I can't now commit. You can so that's good enough for me :thup:


----------



## richart (Sep 2, 2014)

richart said:



			Good news I can get three teams in to the event.

Two teams will represent the Forum and the third one will represent the Mariners Golf Society.

Golf Monthly Team A  

Smiffy
Chrisd
Leftie
Murphthemog

Golf Monthly Team B

Swinger
Drive4Show
Pokerjoke
Fish

Mariners Golf Society

Richart
Therod
Liverpoolphil
Wookie


Format is 4 ball better ball, so each team will need to pair up. I imagine each pair will play with a pair from another Society. I will see if I can get the Mariners to play with one of the Golf Monthly teams.

The Mariners obviously have the strongest team, as well as being the youngest, fittest, and best looking.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Revised line up. I assume we will be having team colours ? Mariners historically wear 'Everton blue' but I am happy to change to blue and white hoops.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 3, 2014)

http://www.royalandawesome.co.uk/mens/golf-trousers/pink-putter


----------



## chrisd (Sep 3, 2014)

Smiffy said:



http://www.royalandawesome.co.uk/mens/golf-trousers/pink-putter



Click to expand...

........................... don't even think about it Smiffy! oo:


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 3, 2014)

Appreciate it is a long shot, but can I chuck my name in the ring as a reserve for this. Sounds like a good day, despite some of the names down to play  , and a course I have not played but heard a lot about.


----------



## richart (Sep 3, 2014)

Swingalot said:



			Appreciate it is a long shot, but can I chuck my name in the ring as a reserve for this. Sounds like a good day, despite some of the names down to play  , and a course I have not played but heard a lot about.
		
Click to expand...


Yes that is fine, you are first reserve. 

A lot of the players are fairly elderly so a sudden cold snap and we could easily lose one or two of them


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 3, 2014)

Swingalot said:



			Appreciate it is a long shot, but can I chuck my name in the ring as a reserve for this. Sounds like a good day, despite some of the names down to play  , and a course I have not played but heard a lot about.
		
Click to expand...

Rich, I'm happy to stand down as the date is proving to be a little awkward. Happy to give up my place to someone who hasn't played the course before  :thup:


----------



## Fish (Sep 3, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Rich, I'm happy to stand down as the date is proving to be a little awkward. Happy to give up my place to someone who hasn't played the course before  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

That's 2 out of the original B team, I'm starting to get an inferiority complex


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 3, 2014)

Fish said:



			That's 2 out of the original B team, I'm starting to get an inferiority complex 

Click to expand...

Robin, all you have to do is knobble Swinger and you'll get the captain's armband  :thup:


----------



## richart (Sep 3, 2014)

Rats and sinking ship springs to mind.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 4, 2014)

chrisd said:



			........................... don't even think about it Smiffy! oo:
		
Click to expand...

Too late


----------



## chrisd (Sep 4, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Too late


Click to expand...

Is " The Coach " around at the moment?

I could do with advice on how to hit the ball whilst wearing dark welders goggles!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 4, 2014)

Problem is, I am having an awful time trying to decide whether to wear a yellow or a lime green shirt with them.
I want to stand out


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 4, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Problem is, I am having an awful time trying to decide whether to wear a yellow or a lime green shirt with them.
I want to stand out
		
Click to expand...

Will they be ironed?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 4, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Will they be ironed?
		
Click to expand...

That was a jumper


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 4, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			That was a jumper


Click to expand...

Let's hope you don't need a jumper then.

Trousers need ironing too.


----------



## sandmagnet (Sep 4, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Problem is, I am having an awful time trying to decide whether to wear a yellow or a lime green shirt with them.
I want to stand out
		
Click to expand...

lime green all day long robGet in their heads before a shot is played:thup:


----------



## richart (Sep 5, 2014)

I have now had details through from the Club. We are teeing off at 9.06 and 9.15 from two tees. The first pair in each team will be off the first, and the second pair off the 10th. Registration is from 8.00 after which you can get a bacon baps and coffee/tea.

The golf is 4 ball better ball stableford 3/4 handicap allowance.  Both team scores to count. If you have a handicap certificate bring it with you.

There is a two course buffet after the golf at about 2.00 followed by prize presentation. Dress is smart casual, so you will not need a jacket and tie. You will need a towel for the showers though.

Cost is Â£40 and it makes it much easier if you can bring cash on the day. I have already paid a deposit , so if you all pay me I will settle for all three teams with the Club.

Tee times

Golf Monthly A team

9.06 1st tee Smiffy and Chrisd         9.06 10th tee Leftie and Murpthemog

Golf Monthly B team

9.15 1st tee Swinger and Drive4show    9.15 10th tee Fish and Pokerjoke

Mariners GS

9.15 1st tee Richart and Therod   9.15 10th tee  Liverpoolphil and Wookie

I am pretty sure you have all played the course before, so those off the 10th tee will know it is by the clubhouse, so no long walk.

Golf Monthly A team will be playing with another Society BAGS B. I have played in this Society before and they are good lads.

If anyone can't play please advise as soon as possible as we do need to have four players in each team. Swingalot is first reserve in case of any drop outs.

It is a fun day but I am sure there will be a bit of inter forum rivalry.

There is a team called Camberley Heath Fat Boys playing, but I am sure TXL couldn't be playing for them.


----------



## Fish (Sep 6, 2014)

richart said:



			I have now had details through from the Club. We are teeing off at 9.06 and 9.15 from two tees. The first pair in each team will be off the first, and the second pair off the 10th. Registration is from 8.00 after which you can get a bacon baps and coffee/tea.

The golf is 4 ball better ball stableford 3/4 handicap allowance.  Both team scores to count. If you have a handicap certificate bring it with you.

There is a two course buffet after the golf at about 2.00 followed by prize presentation. Dress is smart casual, so you will not need a jacket and tie. You will need a towel for the showers though.

Cost is Â£40 and it makes it much easier if you can bring cash on the day. I have already paid a deposit , so if you all pay me I will settle for all three teams with the Club.

Tee times

Golf Monthly A team

9.06 1st tee Smiffy and Chrisd         9.06 10th tee Leftie and Murpthemog

Golf Monthly B team

9.15 1st tee Swinger and Drive4show    9.15 10th tee Fish and Pokerjoke

Mariners GS

9.15 1st tee Richart and Therod   9.15 10th tee  Liverpoolphil and Wookie

I am pretty sure you have all played the course before, so those off the 10th tee will know it is by the clubhouse, so no long walk.

Golf Monthly A team will be playing with another Society BAGS B. I have played in this Society before and they are good lads.

If anyone can't play please advise as soon as possible as we do need to have four players in each team. Swingalot is first reserve in case of any drop outs.

It is a fun day but I am sure there will be a bit of inter forum rivalry.

There is a team called Camberley Heath Fat Boys playing, but I am sure TXL couldn't be playing for them.

Click to expand...

Off on the 10th, a great hole and not for the faint hearted standing on the tee, its where I started on the H4H's day, wonder if this is an omen :smirk: 

Whys the Travelodge nearly 3-times more expensive in Fleet compared to my booking later in the month, looks like a 05.30hrs start then


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 6, 2014)

richart said:



			Golf Monthly A team will be playing with another Society BAGS B. I have played in this Society before and they are good lads.
		
Click to expand...

After Chris and I have finished with them, you won't be invited to play with them again


----------



## chrisd (Sep 6, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			After Chris and I have finished with them, you won't be invited to play with them again


Click to expand...

We'll probably take care of future invites even before a ball is struck in anger! :whoo:


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 6, 2014)

chrisd said:



			We'll probably take care of future invites even before a ball is struck in anger! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I like your thinking partner


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 6, 2014)

Fish said:



			Off on the 10th, a great hole and not for the faint hearted standing on the tee, its where I started on the H4H's day, wonder if this is an omen :smirk: 

Whys the Travelodge nearly 3-times more expensive in Fleet compared to my booking later in the month, looks like a 05.30hrs start then 

Click to expand...

Hey Mate where are you travelling from?
Do you want to wear the same colour,it will make for a better picture when we pick
up our prizes.
I have sunshine yellow.
I have a nice red
Or a nice Green and white combo.
Or plain white.
As its probably going to be warm I will be wearing shorts if that's ok.


----------



## Fish (Sep 6, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Hey Mate where are you travelling from?
Do you want to wear the same colour,it will make for a better picture when we pick
up our prizes.
I have sunshine yellow.
I have a nice red
Or a nice Green and white combo.
Or plain white.
As its probably going to be warm I will be wearing shorts if that's ok.
		
Click to expand...

I do have 1 yellow shirt, obviously I have nothing red and being a royal blue, I certainly don't have anything green & white 

Shorts are good, I'll bring a range with me. 

Travelling down from the midlands, happy to come further south if your looking to split & share a Travelodge?


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 6, 2014)

Fish said:



			I do have 1 yellow shirt, obviously I have nothing red and being a royal blue, I certainly don't have anything green & white 

Shorts are good, I'll bring a range with me. 

Travelling down from the midlands, happy to come further south if your looking to split & share a Travelodge?
		
Click to expand...

Yellow sounds good.
For some reason I thought you lived down this way.
I will be travelling up and down in one day as its only 2 1/2 hours each way.


----------



## richart (Sep 6, 2014)

Can you let me know your handicaps guys. Proper ones Steve.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 6, 2014)

7 getting 5 lovely shots


----------



## Fish (Sep 6, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			7 getting 5 lovely shots
		
Click to expand...

I'll look after you, 21 receiving 16  lovely jubbly


----------



## chrisd (Sep 6, 2014)

richart said:



			Can you let me know your handicaps guys. Proper ones Steve.

Click to expand...

My proper handicap is playing with Smiffy!    

12 otherwise


----------



## richart (Sep 6, 2014)

chrisd said:



			My proper handicap is playing with Smiffy!    

12 otherwise
		
Click to expand...

 Sorry Chris but someone had to play with him.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 6, 2014)

richart said:



			Sorry Chris but someone had to play with him.

Click to expand...

Not a problem Rich I often do work for Help the Aged


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 6, 2014)

13 Richard


----------



## richart (Sep 6, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			13 Richard
		
Click to expand...

 Thank you Robert.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 6, 2014)

You are more than welcome


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 7, 2014)

10, and rising rapidly.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 7, 2014)

Still 9 Rich, shall I bring my flat cap to complete our team outfit??


----------



## chrisd (Sep 7, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			13 Richard
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			Thank you Robert.
		
Click to expand...

Worryingly civil??


----------



## richart (Sep 7, 2014)

therod said:



			Still 9 Rich, shall I bring my flat cap to complete our team outfit??
		
Click to expand...

 I was thinking plus fours with the flat cap. :mmm:


----------



## Fish (Sep 7, 2014)

Nice little warm up at Full_Throttles course today, a little weak off the tee at times but my short game was excellent, 31 putts for a little 40 points with 1 blob


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 7, 2014)

Medal today. Net 75 with a quad, a treble, two doubles, some rubbish, and three birdies. Nothing if not exciting. 

Need to get my hand x rayed on Tuesday though. It's just not right.


----------



## Leftie (Sep 8, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Need to get my hand x rayed on Tuesday though. It's just not right.
		
Click to expand...

Ah!  That would be the left one then  

And I've got him as a partner :mmm::mmm:

15 BTW Rich


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 8, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Worryingly civil??
		
Click to expand...

Lulling him into a false sense of security....


----------



## chrisd (Sep 8, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Lulling him into a false sense of security....
		
Click to expand...

Almost SAS like in its planning Rob!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 8, 2014)

Isn't it just


----------



## richart (Sep 8, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Lulling him into a false sense of security....
		
Click to expand...

 and you know if you are rude to me you will be sleeping in the shed.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 8, 2014)

Hey Rich hows the course looking.
Really looking forward to playing your course again as you know its one
of my favourites.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 8, 2014)

richart said:



			and you know if you are rude to me you will be sleeping in the shed.

Click to expand...

It's a good thing that I always treat you with the respect that you deserve!


----------



## richart (Sep 8, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Hey Rich hows the course looking.
Really looking forward to playing your course again as you know its one
of my favourites.
		
Click to expand...

Course is good Tony though we had course maintenance last week, so greens still sandy. Should be fine by the 17th. Playing Sunday so will update then.:thup:


----------



## richart (Sep 8, 2014)

chrisd said:



			It's a good thing that I always treat you with the respect that you deserve!
		
Click to expand...

You mean no respect.:mmm:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 8, 2014)

Spoke to Swinger yesterday, we need to know how much we are playing for Rich?  :fore:


----------



## chrisd (Sep 8, 2014)

richart said:



			You mean no respect.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Goodness me Rich old boy, you shouldn't be so harsh on yourself ...... But then you do support Reading!


----------



## richart (Sep 8, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Spoke to Swinger yesterday, we need to know how much we are playing for Rich?  :fore:
		
Click to expand...

 I need to find out how Nick is playing before answering that one. Between the two of you, you lose 1 shot, where as we lose 5. Can't be fair.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 8, 2014)

I reckon we should all put a fiver in the pot and the winning "pair" take it


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 8, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			I reckon we should all put a fiver in the pot and the winning "pair" take it


Click to expand...

Sorry I must have missed the bit where you were organiser:ears:


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 8, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Sorry I must have missed the bit where you were organiser:ears:
		
Click to expand...

That's a hard earned 26 points for you


----------



## chrisd (Sep 8, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Sorry I must have missed the bit where you were organiser:ears:
		
Click to expand...

To be fair Smiffy could have organised the Olympic Games!


----------



## richart (Sep 8, 2014)

chrisd said:



			To be fair Smiffy could have organised the Olympic Games!
		
Click to expand...

 You make him captain of one of the teams, and look what happens. At least we will not hear his captains winning speech, which will probably be found in a bin around the 10th hole.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 8, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Spoke to Swinger yesterday, we need to know how much we are playing for Rich?  :fore:
		
Click to expand...

Don't you mean 'how much are we losing?' :thup:

Me and the curly haired assassin are gonna clean up


----------



## chrisd (Sep 8, 2014)

richart said:



			You make him captain of one of the teams, and look what happens. At least we will not hear his captains winning speech, which will probably be found in a bin around the 10th hole.

Click to expand...

So let's get this right - Smiffy is a Captain of one team, that team consists of him ( the Captain) and me!

Any chance of me being made Vice Captain please?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 8, 2014)

chrisd said:



			So let's get this right - Smiffy is a Captain of one team, that team consists of him ( the Captain) and me!

Any chance of me being made Vice Captain please?
		
Click to expand...

Sharp intake of breath. Pushing it a bit Chris.............


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 8, 2014)

richart said:



			You make him captain of one of the teams, and look what happens. At least we will not hear his captains winning speech, which will probably be found in a bin around the 10th hole.

Click to expand...

Is he starting on the 10th then:rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Sep 8, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Sharp intake of breath. Pushing it a bit Chris.............
		
Click to expand...

I know ......... Over qualified!!


----------



## richart (Sep 8, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Is he starting on the 10th then:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 Now that is mean.



but funny.:rofl:


----------



## richart (Sep 8, 2014)

chrisd said:



			So let's get this right - Smiffy is a Captain of one team, that team consists of him ( the Captain) and me!

Any chance of me being made Vice Captain please?
		
Click to expand...

 You are a team of four, including Leftie and Murph. Think that probably makes you vice, vice, vice Captain.:thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 8, 2014)

My team is going for a slightly different set up. We are going Main Man, backup, gopher and teaboy  :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Sep 8, 2014)

richart said:



			You are a team of four, including Leftie and Murph. Think that probably makes you vice, vice, vice Captain.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

what? Even though Lefties very very old AND left handed??


----------



## richart (Sep 8, 2014)

chrisd said:



			what? Even though Lefties very very old AND left handed??
		
Click to expand...

 as opposed to very very old and right handed ?


----------



## richart (Sep 8, 2014)

drive4show said:



			My team is going for a slightly different set up. We are going Main Man, backup, gopher and teaboy  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 I assume Swinger is Main Man and you are back up ? Good luck with gopher and teaboy, I mean Pokerjoke and Fish.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 8, 2014)

richart said:



			as opposed to very very old and right handed ?

Click to expand...

Yes but left handed - what's that all about?


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 8, 2014)

richart said:



			I assume Swinger is Main Man and you are back up ? Good luck with gopher and teaboy, I mean Pokerjoke and Fish.

Click to expand...

Hey I will have you know I make a lovely brew


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 9, 2014)

Leftie said:



			Ah!  That would be the left one then  

And I've got him as a partner :mmm::mmm:

15 BTW Rich 

Click to expand...

No need to worry, the X-rays came out all clear. I'm good to go, apparently!


----------



## PieMan (Sep 9, 2014)

If there are any drop-outs between today and over the weekend then let me know as I can probably make it. Otherwise have a great day.


----------



## wookie (Sep 9, 2014)

Put me down for 16 please Rich


----------



## richart (Sep 9, 2014)

wookie said:



			Put me down for 16 please Rich
		
Click to expand...

 I have done Simon, but if you could squeeze another 0.1 in before the day it would help the Mariners team.:thup:


----------



## richart (Sep 9, 2014)

PieMan said:



			If there are any drop-outs between today and over the weekend then let me know as I can probably make it. Otherwise have a great day.
		
Click to expand...

 I have put you on the reserve list Paul. After I thrash Smiffy and Roger at Cooden tomorrow there could be a couple of spaces available.


----------



## wookie (Sep 9, 2014)

richart said:



			I have done Simon, but if you could squeeze another 0.1 in before the day it would help the Mariners team.:thup:

Click to expand...

I thought I was going to be on Sunday - shot an abysmal 99 in the morning to go up but then just managed get it together in the afternoon round for a small cut to get back to 16.


----------



## Swinger (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm up to 18 at present Rich. Will let you know of any adjustments before the event. 

If our match is tied after 18 will we be deciding the outcome via a Dance off or an impartial best dressed decision?


----------



## Swinger (Sep 9, 2014)

Swinger said:



			I'm up to 18 at present Rich. Will let you know of any adjustments before the event.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies Rich, that should have read 1.8. 
Don't worry if it is too late to change it though as I can make it look very convincing.


----------



## richart (Sep 9, 2014)

Swinger said:



			I'm up to 18 at present Rich. Will let you know of any adjustments before the event. 

If our match is tied after 18 will we be deciding the outcome via a Dance off or an impartial best dressed decision?
		
Click to expand...

 Remember you have Gordon in your team. Not sure you have any chance in the best dressed category, and he can only dance the Highland fling.



Swinger said:



			Apologies Rich, that should have read 1.8. 
Don't worry if it is too late to change it though as I can make it look very convincing.
		
Click to expand...

 Already had you down for 2 so don't worry yourself.:thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 9, 2014)

richart said:



			Remember you have Gordon in your team. Not sure you have any chance in the best dressed category, and he can only dance the Highland fling.

Click to expand...

Are you saying I'm very well dressed or that I can't dance?  

6 for me please  :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 9, 2014)

richart said:



			After I thrash Smiffy at Cooden tomorrow there could be a space available.

Click to expand...

:ears::ears::ears::ears::ears::ears::ears:


----------



## richart (Sep 9, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			:ears::ears::ears::ears::ears::ears::ears:
		
Click to expand...

 No wonder Roger is buying me a bacon roll.


----------



## wookie (Sep 9, 2014)

Swinger said:



			If our match is tied after 18 will we be deciding the outcome via a Dance off or an impartial best dressed decision?
		
Click to expand...

That reminds me we dont seem to have an update on Richarts ballroom dancing lesson his wife so kindly bought him at last years HfH


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 10, 2014)

I think there was a problem with the dress that was ordered.
Apparently it was a backless number and had been cut too low. The waistband of Richarts boxers was showing.


----------



## JustOne (Sep 10, 2014)

therod said:



			Rich, shall I bring my flat cap to complete our team outfit??
		
Click to expand...

Actually your team uniform is heels and stockings


----------



## richart (Sep 10, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			I think there was a problem with the dress that was ordered.
Apparently it was a backless number and had been cut too low. The waistband of Richarts boxers was showing.
		
Click to expand...

 Don't worry problem solved Rob. I am now going commando and just hope my dance partner can keep her hands to her self.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 11, 2014)

richart said:



			I am now going commando and just hope my dance partner can keep her hands to her self.

Click to expand...

I don't think you need worry about that Rich.


----------



## richart (Sep 15, 2014)

Just checked weather forecast. 24 degrees and sunny.:whoo:



Remember to bring towels, and smart casual clothes for meal. Oh and Â£40 in cash for golf and food.

I just need to write team Mariners victory speech.:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 15, 2014)

richart said:



			Just checked weather forecast. 24 degrees and sunny.:whoo:



Remember to bring towels, and smart casual clothes for meal. Oh and Â£40 in cash for golf and food.

I just need to write team Mariners victory speech.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Meeting at 8 Rich ? 

Shorts it is then :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 15, 2014)

E



richart said:



			Remember to bring towels, and smart casual clothes for meal
		
Click to expand...

Does that mean jeans WITHOUT designer rips?


----------



## richart (Sep 15, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Meeting at 8 Rich ? 

Shorts it is then :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yes Phil I will be there for 8.00, but suggest 8.15 at the latest for the bacon roll and coffee warm up.. If you wear shorts you can not wear ankle socks. As I never wear shorts not too sure on the Club rules, so worth checking the website in my signature for full details.


----------



## richart (Sep 15, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			E

Does that mean jeans WITHOUT designer rips?
		
Click to expand...

 You always look smart what ever you wear Rob.:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 15, 2014)

richart said:



			Yes Phil I will be there for 8.00, but suggest 8.15 at the latest for the bacon roll and coffee warm up.. If you wear shorts you can not wear ankle socks. As I never wear shorts not too sure on the Club rules, so worth checking the website in my signature for full details.
		
Click to expand...

Website says you can wear ankle socks or trainer socks ? :mmm:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 15, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			E

Does that mean jeans WITHOUT designer rips?
		
Click to expand...

Smart casual for us is normally smart jeans included ?


----------



## richart (Sep 15, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Website says you can wear ankle socks or trainer socks ? :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

 What are trainer socks ? I know you can't wear socks that are below the ankle whatever they are. I assume socks have to be above ankle bone ? Any way I am sure you shorts wearers will know.:thup:


----------



## richart (Sep 15, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Smart casual for us is normally smart jeans included ?
		
Click to expand...

 NO JEANS, Smiffy was joking ( I hope)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 15, 2014)

richart said:



 What are trainer socks ? I know you can't wear socks that are below the ankle whatever they are. I assume socks have to be above ankle bone ? Any way I am sure you shorts wearers will know.:thup:
		
Click to expand...




Ankle socks and Trainer socks are pretty much the same thing I think - just go above the ankle bone :thup:

And just to confirm smart jeans are ok ?


----------



## richart (Sep 15, 2014)

richart said:



			NO JEANS, Smiffy was joking ( I hope)
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			And just to confirm smart jeans are ok ?
		
Click to expand...

 They are if you want to eat in the car.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 15, 2014)

richart said:



			They are if you want to eat in the car.

Click to expand...




Trousers it is then


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 15, 2014)

I like an early start not many idiots on the road.
Damn just remembered Phils travelling from Somerset.:ears:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 15, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			I like an early start not many idiots on the road.
Damn just remembered Phils travelling from Somerset.:ears:
		
Click to expand...


That's on the Sunday before the H4H :ears:

Coming from MK on wed so still an early start


----------



## Fish (Sep 15, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			I like an early start not many idiots on the road.
Damn just remembered Phils travelling from Somerset.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

I reckon I'll be on my own coming down the M40 at 05.30hrs, but then it will get worse as I hit the M25 & M3


----------



## Fish (Sep 15, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:





Ankle socks and Trainer socks are pretty much the same thing I think - just go above the ankle bone :thup:

And just to confirm smart jeans are ok ?
		
Click to expand...

I have trainer socks and their barely visible, my FJ ankle socks just cover the ankle bone.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 15, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's on the Sunday before the H4H :ears:

Coming from MK on wed so still an early start
		
Click to expand...

Doh silly me.
Looking forward to the challenge.
Weathers great,company seems ok,fancy our chances.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 15, 2014)

My care home are worried about me driving in the dark on the M25 - if you hear traffic reports of someone going in the wrong direction on a mobility scooter with a set of golf clubs slung over their shoulder it's either me or Leftie !


----------



## Fish (Sep 15, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Doh silly me.
Looking forward to the challenge.
Weathers great,*company seems ok*,fancy our chances.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 15, 2014)

Fish said:





Click to expand...

lol,I can only judge the ones ive met before.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 15, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			lol,I can only judge the ones ive met before.

Click to expand...


----------



## User20205 (Sep 15, 2014)

chrisd said:



			My care home are worried about me driving in the dark on the M25 - if you hear traffic reports of someone going in the wrong direction on a mobility scooter with a set of golf clubs slung over their shoulder it's either me or Leftie !
		
Click to expand...

Surely the Variety Sunshine coach will pick you both up and drop you off. ??

You could take in a garden centre on the way back:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Sep 15, 2014)

therod said:



			Surely the Variety Sunshine coach will pick you both up and drop you off. ??

You could take in a garden centre on the way back:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Tea in Dobbies?


----------



## richart (Sep 15, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Tea in Dobbies?
		
Click to expand...

 I have asked them to fire up the Stannah for you and Roger.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 15, 2014)

Can I wear my leather trousers?


----------



## chrisd (Sep 15, 2014)

richart said:



			I have asked them to fire up the Stannah for you and Roger.

Click to expand...

Very thoughtful Rich, oh, and by the way - can we have Glenn Murray back please?


----------



## richart (Sep 15, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Very thoughtful Rich, oh, and by the way - can we have Glenn Murray back please?
		
Click to expand...

 No chance.:ears: He was excellent against Fulham. Intelligent player, who despite a lack of pace, seem to find space in the box, and a top finisher. Can't believe you let him go, just hope we have option to buy in January.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 15, 2014)

richart said:



			Intelligent player, who despite a lack of pace, seem to find space in the box, and a top finisher. .
		
Click to expand...

I think that's the reason, woulnt cut it in PL


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 16, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Can I wear my leather trousers?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe later on in the evening???


----------



## chrisd (Sep 16, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Can I wear my leather trousers?
		
Click to expand...

I'm thinking that they'll look better on their original owner!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 16, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I'm thinking that they'll look better on their original owner! 

Click to expand...

The Cow ?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The Cow ?
		
Click to expand...

You are desperate to lose those teeth of yours aren't you


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 16, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			You are desperate to lose those teeth of yours aren't you


Click to expand...

 

Don't worry they are by my bed


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



 

Don't worry they are by my bed
		
Click to expand...

Mine are on the sideboard in the front room.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The Cow ?
		
Click to expand...

Yep!


----------



## chrisd (Sep 16, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Mine are on the sideboard in the front room.


Click to expand...

Sideboard?

Front room?

It'll be "parlour and scullery" next ........ Oooooo Rob, you are old!


----------



## richart (Sep 16, 2014)

I will be at the football, so will not be around tonight. Any problems/ queries etc please ask asap.

Assuming all is good I will see you all tomorrow bright and early. You can get the code for the clubhouse from the Pro shop, should it not be open. Bring a handicap certificate if you can, but don't worry if you do not have one.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 16, 2014)

richart said:



			I will be at the football, so will not be around tonight. Any problems/ queries etc please ask asap.

Assuming all is good I will see you all tomorrow bright and early. You can get the code for the clubhouse from the Pro shop, should it not be open. Bring a handicap certificate if you can, but don't worry if you do not have one.
		
Click to expand...

V Millwall ?? Got everything 

Knuckledusters 

Flick knife

Stab vest

Steel toecap boots

Hard hat


I'm on Howdidido if they need to check handicaps

If he scores again we're having him back!


----------



## richart (Sep 16, 2014)

chrisd said:



			V Millwall ?? Got everything 

Knuckledusters 

Flick knife

Stab vest

Steel toecap boots

Hard hat


I'm on Howdidido if they need to check handicaps

If he scores again we're having him back!
		
Click to expand...

 One of the few games we can't be dropped off outside the ground. Two mile walk across open country. I have told my daughter she can not wear her team shirt unless it is well covered up.

If I don't see you tomorrow you will know why.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 17, 2014)

Going to be a bit knackered later on.
Was supposed to be driving up and spending the night at Rich's but a combination of things sees me having to set off early this morning.
Will be leaving here around 4.45am.
Cushty


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 17, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Going to be a bit knackered later on.
Was supposed to be driving up and spending the night at Rich's but a combination of things sees me having to set off early this morning.
Will be leaving here around 4.45am.
Cushty


Click to expand...

They say as you get older you need less sleep.
So 3 hours should be enough.


----------



## Fish (Sep 17, 2014)

Why is it when your sensible and go to bed early you wake up every hour looking at the clock 

On my way......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 17, 2014)

Just want to say what a great day today was 

Great to meet some new faces and some old ones 

Good to finally to put some faces onto names 

Excellent company and some very good golf was on display today and well done the GM team that took the spoils today :whoo:

Cheers Rich for the invite


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 17, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			...
Great to meet some new faces and some *very* old ones 
...
		
Click to expand...

FTFY!


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 17, 2014)

What a great day at a lovely golf course.
To be honest it doesn't get much better.
Thanks to Rich for the opportunity.

Partnered Fish and played with Liverpool Phil and Wookie.
All three were great company and we had some laughs and also played some good golf.
Thx to Robins putting on the back 9[started on the 10th] we turned with 22 points to Phils and Simons 18.
A massive turnaround on the front where we finished on 41 to Phil and Simons 42.
As we were paired with Gordon and Steve who had 43 points we were overall winners by 4 shots.
Walked away with a Â£55 jumper which I exchanged for a pair of trousers.
A pleasure to play the course and the company was first class,cant wait till the end of the month
to do it all again.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks to Richart for the invitation. I partnered the legend that is Smiffy with Murphthemog and Leftie were our partners with an interesting twist - we didn't get to play as a fourball they teed off the 10th while we went off the first with a different pair, the pair betterball scores added at the end . A good idea I thought!

Any way , Rob and I got 40 points off 3/4 handicap and played pretty reasonable I thought. Rob is always good value and today was no exception although I sadly have to report behaviour that we know the forum will be disgusted by - after a bad shot, he threw, yes threw, his jumper - unbelievable!

The course and lunch were lovely, and worth the surprisingly easy trip round the M25, and it was great to meet up with the usual suspects and, for the first time with Liverpool Phil, although I expect he'll disagree for a few pages! 

18 holes and Smiffy didn't call me a knob! Golf just doesn't get better than that!

Thanks all


----------



## Fish (Sep 17, 2014)

A great day was had at Blackmoor today, it's a lovely golf course and well worth the 05.30hrs start!

Thanks again to Rich for the invite :thup:

I partnered Tony and we played with Liverpool Phil and Wookie.  I'd played with Phil and Simon before, and not that well, so it was nice to get a decent round under my belt and support my partner.

We started on the 10th and I was the only one in our 4-ball not to take a provisional  were they all nervous :mmm:  Anyway, a double bogey for me got us on the card for a point and then I just had a great front 9 with a 5 over gross on the turn for 21 points off 3/4's 

We had some good fun amongst us, the company was second-to-none and I thoroughly enjoyed myself, thank you guys :thup:

I fell off the pace a little on the front 9 but Tony was solid and I only had to come in when necessary, which wasn't very often but a nice par on the 9th just missing the birdie putt was a nice way to finish 

Really pleased with my Glenmuir sleeveless (Blackmoor) jumper, the club is obviously a favourite of mine as that's 2 visits in 2yrs with 2 wins so I'll wear it with pride 

 Well done to Gordon & Steve who's 43 points added to our 41 for a consolidated 84 points got some gasps as it was announced as we were clear winners :clap:

B-Team, your having a larf :whoo:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 17, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Thanks to Richart for the invitation. I partnered the legend that is Smiffy with Murphthemog and Leftie were our partners with an interesting twist - we didn't get to play as a fourball they teed off the 10th while we went off the first with a different pair, the pair betterball scores added at the end . A good idea I thought!

Any way , Rob and I got 40 points off 3/4 handicap and played pretty reasonable I thought. Rob is always good value and today was no exception although I sadly have to report behaviour that we know the forum will be disgusted by - after a bad shot, he threw, yes threw, his jumper - unbelievable!

The course and lunch were lovely, and worth the surprisingly easy trip round the M25, and it was great to meet up with the usual suspects and, *for the first time with Liverpool Phil, although I expect he'll disagree for a few pages!* 

18 holes and Smiffy didn't call me a knob! Golf just doesn't get better than that!

Thanks all
		
Click to expand...

No I won't 

Don't worry I heard Smiffy calling you a nob when you weren't listening 

Pleasure to meet you at last and looking forward to another chin wag on H4H day :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 17, 2014)

Fish said:



			A great day was had at Blackmoor today, it's a lovely golf course and well worth the 05.30hrs start!

Thanks again to Rich for the invite :thup:

I partnered Tony and we played with Liverpool Phil and Wookie.  I'd played with Phil and Simon before, and not that well, so it was nice to get a decent round under my belt and support my partner.

We started on the 10th and I was the only one in our 4-ball not to take a provisional  were they all nervous :mmm:  Anyway, a double bogey for me got us on the card for a point and then I just had a great front 9 with a 5 over gross on the turn for 21 points off 3/4's 

We had some good fun amongst us, the company was second-to-none and I thoroughly enjoyed myself, thank you guys :thup:

I fell off the pace a little on the front 9 but Tony was solid and I only had to come in when necessary, which wasn't very often but a nice par on the 9th just missing the birdie putt was a nice way to finish 

Really pleased with my Glenmuir sleeveless (Blackmoor) jumper, the club is obviously a favourite of mine as that's 2 visits in 2yrs with 2 wins so I'll wear it with pride 

 Well done to Gordon & Steve who's 43 points added to our 41 for a consolidated 84 points got some gasps as it was announced as we were clear winners :clap:

B-Team, your having a larf :whoo:

View attachment 12290

Click to expand...

A birdie on the last would have been very fitting for a nice draw between our little game - but me and Simon will take the victory 

Some cracking golf from you today - red hot putter at one stage

Had a quick recap over my back 9 ( the front 9 ) and I was 1 under gross for 22 points so was really chuffed 

Just need to get rid of those two bad holes I keep having 

See you in a couple weeks :thup:


----------



## wookie (Sep 17, 2014)

Echoing the above really - what a cracking day out and all for Â£40.  Thanks for sorting it Rich.

Great company and good golf at points from all of us made for an enjoyable round although if anyone spots my long game anywhere then please return it to me.

I see you're down for playing with a GM staffer now Phil - can't think what bought that on and hope you are paying handsomely for the privilege


----------



## Fish (Sep 17, 2014)

The 'official' winning photo with the Blackmoor Club Captain :thup:


----------



## richart (Sep 17, 2014)

You were all very welcome, and pleased to hear a good time was had by all.:thup: Thanks for making the trip guys, I know a lot of you had a good old drive to sunny Hampshire.

Pleasure as always to play with Gordon, Steve, and Nick, and to see the honour of the Forum upheld. As for the Mariners, sorry to Simon and Phil but it would have been bad form for a member to win.

Is it just me or is that 'official' winning photo really scary.

Now you have promised to play with a GM staffer, I can confirm it was not you Phil. The other five need to be afraid.oo:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 17, 2014)

richart said:



			You were all very welcome, and pleased to hear a good time was had by all.:thup: Thanks for making the trip guys, I know a lot of you had a good old drive to sunny Hampshire.

Pleasure as always to play with Gordon, Steve, and Nick, and to see the honour of the Forum upheld. As for the Mariners, sorry to Simon and Phil but it would have been bad form for a member to win.

Is it just me or is that 'official' winning photo really scary.

Now you have promised to play with a GM staffer, I can confirm it was not you Phil. The other five need to be afraid.oo:
		
Click to expand...


Can't believe you duped me like that :rant:

Cheers for a great day and will see you in a week or so for the next round :thup:


----------



## User20205 (Sep 17, 2014)

Cheers Rich:thup: shame we couldn't build on our good front 9, but it was good to have the honour at the end . And also good to watch Gordon and Steve play so well. 

Nice to see everyone and on the last point.....I know you wouldn't do that to me


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 17, 2014)

therod said:



			Cheers Rich:thup: shame we couldn't build on our good front 9, but it was good to have the honour at the end . And also good to watch Gordon and Steve play so well. 

Nice to see everyone and on the last point.....I know you wouldn't do that to me 

Click to expand...

Maybe the honour could go to the gold shoes


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 17, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Maybe the honour could go to the gold shoes 

Click to expand...

There always has to be penance for gold shoes, it's a rule of life.

What sort of fool would buy gold shoes?


----------



## Fish (Sep 17, 2014)

therod said:



			and on the last point.....I know you wouldn't do that to me 

Click to expand...

I'll wet myself if he does :rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Sep 17, 2014)

therod said:



			Nice to see everyone and on the last point.....I know you wouldn't do that to me 

Click to expand...

I've been up since 4.45 this morning, driven miles, played with Smiffy and it's way past my bed time and I'm not thinking straight ...... what am I not understanding?


----------



## richart (Sep 17, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I've been up since 4.45 this morning, driven miles, played with Smiffy and it's way past my bed time and I'm not thinking straight ...... what am I not understanding?
		
Click to expand...

 Don't worry Chris you are safe, so you can go to bed.:thup:


----------



## User20205 (Sep 17, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I've been up since 4.45 this morning, driven miles, played with Smiffy and it's way past my bed time and I'm not thinking straight ...... what am I not understanding?
		
Click to expand...


There is a booby prize at HFH. I reckon it should be reserved for previous winners


----------



## chrisd (Sep 17, 2014)

therod said:



			There is a booby prize at HFH. I reckon it should be reserved for previous winners 

Click to expand...

Will Fish like it?


----------



## richart (Sep 17, 2014)

Fish said:



			I'll wet myself if he does :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 After some of his cracks today about me, he should be worried.


----------



## Swinger (Sep 17, 2014)

Great day out guys. Many thanks to my team for producing the goods and apologies for not saying so in the speech! 

Thanks to Nick, Rich and my partner Gordon for the game, very good fun and I had no idea that playing for such big stakes would be too much for our opposing two to cope with, never want to ruin anyone's day so will keep that in mind for the future! Rich was the perfect host as usual. 

I'm getting the impression that the Gold shoes might not have gone down too well! I did pay a fine and have apologised about them several times but I feel that some punishments might be a little over the top especially as there are mitigating circumstances! 

Nice to see a good few Forumers on the day and pretty sure we did Golf Monthly proud (except for the gold shoes and pitch marks!).


----------



## richart (Sep 17, 2014)

I was disappointed you didn't keep the sweater. A tank top would have looked good with the shoes.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Sep 17, 2014)

richart said:



			I was disappointed you didn't keep the sweater. A tank top would have looked good with the shoes.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

He didn't throw it in my direction!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 18, 2014)

As others have said, a great day at Blackmoor, and nice to see some old faces again. Been too long!
Thoroughly enjoyed my round with Chris (well the back 9 at least!) and our two playing partners Geoff and Kevin.
Started a bit scabby but Chris steadied the ship, but played a lot better on the back 9 when I contributed a bit to the team score.
Highlight of the round for me was watching Chris's 4 iron in to the 190 yard par 3 15th. A purer shot I don't think you could have witnessed by anybody, and I was really pleased for him when he made the birdie putt.
Course was in super condition, and the food (and hospitality afterwards) was first class.
Got home last night just after 8.30 and was too knackered to post after being up since before 2 yesterday morning, went more or less straight to bed and was out like a light.
Big thanks to Rich for the invite, would love to come again next year God willing
:thup::thup::thup:


----------

